# Nuggets Getting Offer From Warriors For Kenyon Martin?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Also heard that GS has a trade offer on the table to move Gadzuric and Biedrins to Denver for Kenyon Martin. Can't be done till August 22nd.


http://twitter.com/DraftExpress/status/16899350477


----------



## scootover7 (Jul 2, 2010)

no way if I'm denver I don't do that trade.


----------

